# Flip camcorder and Mac compatibility



## Scott (Sep 26, 2008)

Are any of the camera-sized camcorders compatible with Mac without having to get extra software? The [ame="http://www.amazon.com/Flip-Video-Ultra-Camcorder-60-Minutes/dp/B000V1PXMI/ref=pd_bbs_sr_1?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1222463414&sr=8-1"]Flip [/ame]is an example of what I am talking about. I have heard that they hav Mac compatibility issues. Thanks


----------



## merkitheology (Sep 26, 2008)

The reviews I have read all give good reviews to the flip in fact a couple of months back MacLife did a review on the flip and rated it pretty high, especially given the price of the model. As far as the compatibility issues do a google search for mac forums covering camera/video and you will find quite a lot of helpful advice. Wish I could have been more help.


----------

